# Frettchen4you



## Lisa68 (Feb 26, 2013)

I was recommended this food, it's a dry food,

Anyone else use it, quite pricey, but seems to be very good,

The delivery is excellent and they do have a translated page, lol

Have a look and let me know what you think

Frettchen4You Webshop - Frettchen4You Canned Food for Ferrets

This gets you to there web page, I use the dry food


----------

